# Giving Tuesday



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It's giving Tuesday, give a little if you can to keep public lands, public. These are definetly the most vocal groups on keeping our public lands public:

https://backcountryhunters.nationbuilder.com/donate

https://secure3.convio.net/trcp/site/Donation2?df_id=2300&2300.donation=form1

https://gifts.tumembership.org/match-16-c?ms=MFF-WFO-WMATCH17-GTCH1

https://jrd.rmef.org/howtohelp/donate

There are also many other great conservation organizations out there that do a lot of good, as well as other amazing causes to contribute to. As outdoorsman and hunters who hunt public land, let's all give a little to save a lot for us and the future. This is going to be a battle we will have to fight and must win.


----------

